# Fenster-Inhalt-Neuzeichenen, Speziell bei Open-Office?

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

weiß zufällig jemand was dafür verantwortlich ist das der Inhalt von Open-Office-Calc-Tabellen aktualisiert und neu gezeichnet wird?

Ich verwende compize und den neuen Beta-nvidia-Treiber256.35. 

Jetzt habe ich wieder das Verhalten das ich beim Blättern oder Springen in großen Tabellen der Inhalt nicht neuzeichenet oder halt nur der Inhalt in der einen Zelle die nach dem Suchen gefunden wurde. Es ist einfach ärgerlich wenn sich die Nachbarzelle oder Spalte nicht aktualisiert. In der z.B. Eigenschaften zur Zeile stehen sollen. So muss ich sonst immer mit dem "Cursor" in die Zeilen laufen damit die neu gezeichnet werden.

Dieses Problem hatte ich schon öfter, es ist eigentlich auch immer wieder (nach einem update) Verschwunden. Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte? Ist es vielleicht eine Thread-Einstellung? Oder ein Nebeneffekt von Antialiasing?

Jetzt fällt mir auch auf das einige Compiz-Effekte ruckeln..? 

Grüße

Chris

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

was passiert denn, wenn Du die Effekte mal kurz abstellst, tritt das Problem dann auch noch auf oder wird das Bild dann richtig neu gezeichnet?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

